# 18650 bateries



## Shifty (27/9/17)

I recently saw some 3100mah nitecore 18650 batteries for sale (R634 on takealot for two) i just wanted to know if they are worth buying and if they are safe for vaping thanks in advance 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (27/9/17)

Shifty said:


> I recently saw some 3100mah nitecore 18650 batteries for sale (R634 on takealot for two) i just wanted to know if they are worth buying and if they are safe for vaping thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Get LG HG2 batteries. They are less than R200 each And are 3000mah batteries. Make sure that you get these from Reputable Vendors so that you can be rest assured that it's authentic stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Shifty (27/9/17)

daniel craig said:


> Get LG HG2 batteries. They are less than R200 each And are 3000mah batteries. Make sure that you get these from Reputable Vendors so that you can be rest assured that it's authentic stuff.


Thank you @daniel craig i have a pair of them and a pair of samsung 30qs and they are doing great just thought i would look at higher mah 18650s and saw these but it makes sence to stick to tried and tested 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (27/9/17)

Shifty said:


> I recently saw some 3100mah nitecore 18650 batteries for sale (R634 on takealot for two) i just wanted to know if they are worth buying and if they are safe for vaping thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


When in doubt, refer to Mooch for a particular battery.
https://www.facebook.com/batterymooch/posts/1898270137129230:0

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (27/9/17)

An additional 100mAh aint gonna rock your socks in the battery life department bro.

But anyways, heres Mooch's take on the batteries:
https://www.facebook.com/batterymooch/posts/1898270137129230:0

I would personally stick with the 30Q's or HG2's

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (27/9/17)

R634 for two rewrapped 30Qs seems steep considering you can get them for way less than R200 each from various vendors.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shifty (27/9/17)

Thank you all 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------

